# why using ppp compression is not suggested?

## mathabstrction

how should i configure the kernel options of ppp if i want to using pptp client?

is there still any need to use ppp compression?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/PPP#Kernel

----------

## mathabstrction

what if the ppp bsdcompress options which the pptp service provider is formulated is not checked in the kernel options, and i want to use this vpn, could the client be connected all by functions itself without this kernel support?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mathabstrction,

Part of bringing up a PPP link is that both ends agree on the options used over the link.

That includes link level compression.  Compressing the data in userspace before it reaches the kernel is not link level compression.

Compression adds to the link latency and takes CPU time.  You might not want to wait for the compression/decompression, depending on what PPP is being used for.

You also may not want the CPU overhead.

----------

## mathabstrction

thanks to you all

----------

